# Poodle Coat



## KintaroLove (May 21, 2008)

I adopted an 8 month old toy poodle not too long ago. His fur is very soft and only slightly wavy, his ear fur is straight to wavy. He is white with apricot ears and a faint apricot ridge on his back. If i look really close I can see thick straight coarse hairs all around his coat in between his white soft wavy hair, will that be his secondary adult coat coming in? Do i have to get him trimmed or buzzed in order for his wooly adult coat to develop or will it happen naturally? at what age will his adult coat come in and what texture would it be? he doesn't have the coat of a normal poodle although he is a purebred.

BTW has anyone used angel eyes and how has it been. He has excessive tear staining and i've tried a lot of scrubbing with eye pads to get it out but it will not come out.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

KintaroLove said:


> I adopted an 8 month old toy poodle not too long ago. His fur is very soft and only slightly wavy, his ear fur is straight to wavy. He is white with apricot ears and a faint apricot ridge on his back. If i look really close I can see thick straight coarse hairs all around his coat in between his white soft wavy hair, will that be his secondary adult coat coming in? Do i have to get him trimmed or buzzed in order for his wooly adult coat to develop or will it happen naturally? at what age will his adult coat come in and what texture would it be? he doesn't have the coat of a normal poodle although he is a purebred.
> 
> BTW has anyone used angel eyes and how has it been. He has excessive tear staining and i've tried a lot of scrubbing with eye pads to get it out but it will not come out.



Your Poodle's color is actually a light cream (not white). The "apricot" ridge on his back on coloring on his ears is actually a deep cream, and found on cream Poodles. He's still in puppy coat, which will change as he matures, which varies in lines (some earlier than others). Puppy coats are often soft and barely wavy, but will curl up with coat change, and the texture becomes more like steel wool! 

My rescue (a light cream) had badly stained eyes. I had to rule out food allergies through the process of elimination, and used sterile saline solution to flush his eyes (once in the morning, once at night), put him on distilled water with Apple Cider Vinegar added, and plain, live culture yogurt to his diet. His beautiful face is stain free. The saline solution will lighten any discoloration on the hair around the eyes. After you shave his face, you can try using a little vaseline (sparingly). Any tearing will run off and not be absorbed into the hair. 

Enjoy your little guy!

Life Without a Poodle is like Dancing Without Music. You *CAN* But Why?


----------



## KintaroLove (May 21, 2008)

poodleholic thank you!

I will do what you mentioned and get back to you on the results. 

I really found a new love for poodles. Mine is a little shy but he is a sweetheart.

thanks for the tips. =]


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

You're so welcome, KintaroLove! Poodles are great! It didn't take long before I suffered from MPS (multiple poodle snydrome)! LOL 

With coat change, you're going to see matting, despite daily grooming! What I found to get through coat change (without tearing my hair out!) was Surviver, by EQyss. I use their shampoos and conditioners on my own hair, as well as the cats and Poodles. The shampoos rinse out easily, and I just love their products. 

Have you started cleansing ears yet? Several breeder friends clued me in, and I've had great success at preventing ear infections by using a solution of 50% Witch Hazel and 50% White Distilled Vinegar. I clean their ears twice a month, and rarely ever pluck ear hair (just trim it). They're both 7 yrs. old now and haven't had an infection in over 6 yrs. 

Not this year, but next, I'm getting a black Standard Poodle girl puppy. LOL I'm already excited!


----------



## Chicster (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't mean to cut in on the poodle thread but I have to say, Poodleholic... I'm so stealing those tear stain tips to use on Cody! His tear stains drive me crazy


----------

